# Dog parks.



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

What’s your opinion on dog parks? Do you guys have Any horror stories or have you only had good experiences?

The first time I brought kuru to a dog park was when she was 18 weeks old and it ended up easily being the worst decision of my life lol! At first it was all good, I had the whole thing to myself and it was a great area for offleash training, I was hoping I could maybe get some dog socialization in with a chiller dog.. but not these dogs.... Shortly after people brought their dogs in that absolutely harassed my pup ? I couldn’t get to my poor girl in time to ward off the other dogs as I was mid fetch, a huge mastiff and another gsd went after her and chased her about and boy I was angry! She finally B lined to me and seeked refuge under my legs.. I didn’t have any problem warding off the other peoples dogs with all means necessary. The owners tried to call back their dogs... which ignored and continued to tell me ‘ oh they’re just playing ‘ ... yeah, right. 
Just as I got done speaking to the owners about their dogs acting this way towards mine, a dog fight broke out between 2 other dogs.. I picked up my puppy and we headed to the beach lol. * photo below *

But two weeks later I decided to give it another go and actually met a couple people who had very nice sheps who were very well trained! It was nice getting to talk to them and let my pup actually enjoy her time with other dogs! So I’m about 70/30... not being in dog parks favor. 

What’s your experiences?


----------



## Leigh Fields (Mar 23, 2019)

As someone who lives in an apartment, dog parks are the primary way my pup can get some exercise. He also goes to daycare at least for the time-being before I have a better stay-at-home option for him. 

Knowing the risks, I think it's all about how you handle it. Of course there are going to be bad experiences, but you can find bad experiences just walking down the street, too. Or on the beach. As long as you are vigilant, I don't see any issues with them personally.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Oh no! You opened Pandora's box. It's somewhat of a touchy subject. People here have gotten into fights over this issue. There are a lot of threads in these forums about it. I suggest you do a search. My estimation...there are more people against dog parks than for.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

They're okay. Jack seems to prefer going to the boarding facility for the day where he interacts with the same small group of dogs every time. The constant strange dogs at the dog park sometimes makes him nervous and uninterested in playing. Though we'll go other times and he'll find a friend to pal around with.

Regarding puppies, Jack was bullied a lot as a pup. Thus, we're probably not going to bring any new puppies we get to the dog park for some time.

However, I did notice he will growl and chase puppies until they roll over. This inevitably happens when the puppy rushes up to him excitedly and gets in his face, begging for attention. He'll intimidate them until they submit, stop getting in his face, and respect his request to be left alone. So long as they show proper "dog manners" (not jumping on his head, not licking his mouth obsessively, not excitedly nipping), he's fine with them and will tolerate some of their antics.

That said, Jack is the type of dog where, were he a human, he'd be annoyingly "by the book" and "prim and proper". He generally has a low tolerance for misbehavior and poor dog manners across the board.


It's entirely possible that sometimes your puppy gets chased and harassed because he got up in another dog's face and annoyed them. Dogs tell each other off by growling and chasing the offender away until they get with the program and submit (showing they understand).


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I train my dogs outside the fence of our local dog-park, but I otherwise avoid it. Just drama waiting to happen.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Pandora’s box indeed. Almost as bad as “the breed who shall not be named.” Lol

Dog parks have their uses. I enjoy them for the outside work. As in, we are outside the fence, and I work my dogs with the distraction of other dogs nearby. If the park is empty and CLEAN (why people can’t or won’t pick up after their dogs drives me bonkers), then I will let mine loose to play together. As soon as I see someone coming, they get the short leash and out we go. I’ve had people tell me “it’s fine, my dog is totally friendly.” I normally respond with “thanks, but mine aren’t.” We go back to outside the fence training, same dog the owner told me was friendly attacked the next dog that came into the park, and the two ladies went into pure panic mode and didn’t know what to do to get her dog off the dog it was death shaking. Had it by its jowls. I clipped Crios and Lyka to the fence, jumped over, and pulled them apart. Pretty sure the friendly dog caused enough damage to the other dog that extensive vets bills were incurred. Blood was just flying everywhere. 

I find most GSD’s would be fine in a park setting, IF the other dogs leave them alone. And that rarely happens. 

We have 3 dogs parks where I live, and one is by appointment only. So there is a dedicated Facebook page to this park, and people sign up for times with like breeds. I went once, stayed outside the fence line again, and it was a total mess.. All Shepard’s or shepherd mixes, and fights galore. Looked to be more of a social hour for the owners, who just let their dogs go at each other while they all sat and gossiped.

I think most owners see it as a place to let their dogs loose without having to watch them, instead of being engaged with their dogs while they are there. I rarely see people engaging with their dogs when I’m doing outside fence work. When I let mine loose to play, I chuck balls, practice recalls, run around with them. Even if it’s them chasing each other, they come to me as homebase for tag. If the owners would stay engaged with their dogs at the dog park, a lot of the fights would never happen. But 90% of the time, the dog is let off leash, and the owner never looks up from their phone. 

That my drop in a bucket regarding the dog park discussion!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The purpose of dog parks is for dogs to play with dogs and socialize with each other. It seems that the success of a dog park experience often lies in where you live. Some dog parks are huge while others are smaller than most people's backyards. Seems that courtesy and a basic knowledge of dogs is also dependent on location. I live in the city and those who frequent dog parks do closely monitor their dogs and take action if necessary. Of course there is always "that" person. 

There used to be a fellow on here that had nothing good to say about dog parks, aggressively advised against them, but did not have much first hand experience with them. One day he came to the realization that he had many attacks on his dogs and they all occurred as he walked his community. Seems that avoiding dog attacks takes more than avoiding dog parks. 

Most people who use dog parks are local to those dog parks. Trying to avoid diseases becomes a bit more difficult when the sick dog lives next door or down the alley. Diseases aren't exclusive to dog parks or veterinary offices.

With that said, I frequent dog parks. I enjoy the experience and so do my dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I figure anywhere that a Great Dane gets attacked is a bad place. 
I have made use of empty dog parks on my journey, so Punk gets some "dog time". I had an issue with cleanliness but since Shadow knows "leave it" I opted to let her enjoy the time off leash.
I have always found that dog parks are a haven for poorly behaved dogs and their clueless owners so I avoid them for the most part. 
Bud was actually really ok with the concept, but got targeted a lot and since I assumed his patience had limits we generally avoided them.
Sabi had a dislike of poorly behaved dogs and since her preferred method of dealing with them was to step on their heads she was not very welcome. But she also did not like male dogs specifically so it wasn't a good idea anyway. She was content to ignore other dogs, or allow them to run with her but she reacted fairly quickly to snapping, shoving, growling and posturing. And if anyone thought humping was acceptable things got ugly fast.
Lex liked dog parks, the weirdo. But she was fast and agile enough to run circles around most dogs and if she couldn't out run them she jumped over them.
I think common sense should prevail. GSD's are not known for being social butterflies and while individual dogs may be ok, and individual parks may be well run, I think in general they are a crapshoot and should be used with caution.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I only used dog parks when they were empty. We had play dates for my big-boy with dogs that we knew were of good temperament. Most of the dogs nearby were small and older and didn't want much to do with a bigger active youngster. Other than that we just never felt it was worth taking the risk of dog parks. We do take hikes and go on adventures on weekends. We've trained for various sports. We don't miss avoiding dog parks.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

My experience is, its all about the dogs and the owners who are there. It can make or break the experience... 
Both my dogs have loved the dog park. They stay mostly with us but run around, sniff and socialize. 

My male was the barking problem child in the beginning but the people who go to our park were open to him being nervous and being a puppy. They welcomed us in and said just to relax and let him be a dog. After he sniffed a few butts he calmed down and he was amazing with everyone. Both our puppies listen and know there commands. There are no problem dogs at our park (so far... ) the owners are very attentive. There are a few people who allow there small dogs in the big section and I really don't understand that but all the big dogs respected them. 

There is a older GSD who goes and he does grump around and bark a lot but never mean to anyone. A lot of large fluffy poodle looking dogs... its funny to see them prancing around. 
The only time we saw 2 dogs get into it was 2 medium cocker spaniel looking dogs and it was a quick snap, redirect by the owners and they were fine after that. 

Again you have to be in control of your dog, pay attention and know when it doesn't seem right. Leave, go for a walk by yourself and then go home. Both my dogs have defiantly benefitted from it at their age.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I think breed aficionados and trainers tend to be against dog parks to a greater degree than average dog owners. I doubt the anti-dog park sentiment here on the forum is typical. 

Take that how you will. 

My experience with my 8-month old has been mostly positive. He doesn't go there to play with other dogs, he goes there because it is the only place I can legally let him off-leash to run. We spend almost all of the time playing fetch with a tennis ball, which he loves to do. There is one dog, a Rottie-Dobie, who he loves and they wrestle peaceably whenever they see each other. After 30-45 minutes, he's pooped and rests until late afternoon. He doesn't destroy the house, he doesn't cause any problems, he's happy. That's the good side.

The bad side is that Jupiter has the typical chase/nip instinct of a shepherd. He only seems to do it to certain dogs, the kind who like to be chased or very submissive/puppylike ones. And he'll go weeks and half-months without chasing anyone. But then every once in a while, he'll run, he'll nip, the dog will yelp, and hard feelings will result. In almost all cases, that dog gets chased by other dogs, too, but it's still my responsibility, and somehow when a husky does it, no one cares, but if a GSD does it, it's almost a felony offense in the eyes of other owners.

Also, in the 5 months or so we've been going, I have seen two or three relatively serious dog fights, where the owners had to step in and pull the dogs apart. Any of them could have eventually become serious, with someone getting bit or the dog needing to visit a vet. Jupiter was once attacked by an aggressive dog, which chased him and bit him multiple times while he ran and yelped. It was heartbreaking, and I understand that can cause a dog to become fear-aggressive, but he didn't seem to suffer any psychological effects from it. Jupiter has a "hard" temperament, is well-socialized and extensively trained, and comes from stock with good nerves. 

But you know, bad things can happen outside of dog parks, too. Jupiter has been attacked in a pet store and several times on the street by random dogs on leashes. We've had people let their dogs come up to our fence and bark and jump on our fence aggressively. 

Dogs running free can cause their owner to get a ticket. They can get run over by cars, which are more dangerous than even pitbulls. They can go momentarily crazy and bite a stranger or a kid. They can get lost. Are dog parks really that dangerous, when you look at it that way? If they serve a purpose, maybe the risk is worth it. After all, most of us voluntarily get in cars to drive around, even though that is the most dangerous part of our lives. We drive because it's worth it to us.

I know I have to watch Jupiter to make sure he doesn't hurt or get hurt. Honestly it is a little stressful. Now that he's a "teenager," it's less about him getting bullied and more him stepping out and being a jerk. It's very possible that I'll see that he can't coexist with the other dogs as he gets older and harder. We'll see. But to be honest, I see very little of the awful things that the anti-dog park camp seems to think is common behavior there. Mostly the dogs that go there get along fine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m so lucky. I"m in the country, 2 miles from our school grounds. I use the creeks to swim in, the playgrounds and baseball fields to track in and the soccer field to do obedience. I have kids on bikes, seniors on bikes, people flying remote control air planes, soccer practice, runners, others walking their dogs. And we all have 40 acres to do it on.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

@CactusWren, I know for myself, I avoid dog parks because of MY dog. She’s fine being around other dogs that are chill and leave her alone, she ignores them and does her own thing. But dog parks have a lot of dogs with different personalities, and if one pesters Lyka, she’s not going to move away or even give any warning, she just bites. She’s not the dog park personality. I’ve never had her attacked on leash, because again, if something approached her, she takes charge if I don’t catch it soon enough. I stupidly wore earbuds listening to music and didn’t hear dogs coming up until Lyka hit the end of her leash and bit. Now I walk earbud free so I can place her in a down behind me while I handle the loose dog. 

Crios is the annoying dog that chases, jumps over people and dogs, thinks everyone and everything in the world loves him. The manic energy that most dogs have a problem with. So while Crios might be happy at the park, he makes all the other dogs miserable. It’s also the reason he’s been trained to leave Lyka alone, or approach with a calm energy. Between me and Lyka showing him the no’s of the household, he caught on quick that hyper would get him rolled and bitten by Lyka. I don’t allow them together unsupervised either. The do play fight, but when I notice it getting a little too ramped up, the get “enough” command and separate rooms to cool off in.

I think dog parks are great for some dogs. Just not my two dogs. Seiran still isn’t fully vaxed, so it’s not even a possibility that she will experience a dog park anytime soon. 

I’ve seen plenty of dogs get along and have a great time while I’m working outside the fence with mine. But the times I’ve seen serious damage done to a dog during a fight makes it not worth it to me. My dogs are perfectly fine not having dog friends outside of our home.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

In my opinion...it's about as good as taking your kid to the exercise yard in prison for "socialization"


----------



## CoffeeGirl (Jul 31, 2018)

We've started to do some obedience training on the outside of the dark park fence because it's highly distracting. I would never/could never let Kona loose with strange dogs in a dog park - there would be blood. She won't bother dogs that mind their own business (like in obedience classes), but she's not the type to back down at all if one of them decides to start something.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Leigh Fields said:


> As someone who lives in an apartment, dog parks are the primary way my pup can get some exercise. He also goes to daycare at least for the time-being before I have a better stay-at-home option for him.
> 
> Knowing the risks, I think it's all about how you handle it. Of course there are going to be bad experiences, but you can find bad experiences just walking down the street, too. Or on the beach. As long as you are vigilant, I don't see any issues with them personally.


I mean...I guess...but percentage wise it's a whole other ballgame as far as likelihood for something bad to happen to your dog.

I have 3 living dogs, 12, 4, and 15 mo.

One deceased at 10. Of all of them...only one has gone to a communal "dog" area. Unfenced dog park I guess you could call it. THAT one was bullied and had to be worked on to undo social damage. All other 3 never set foot in any such place. All other 3 have never had that kind of bad experience with another dog. 

And yeah, we don't live in a bubble and there has been some dog conflict outside dog parks. But nowhere near the frequency or amount of damage done the dog. My old male who is gone now had one conflict to speak in his whole life when he warned off some free roaming dogs to protect me and my other dogs. He handled it beautifully and there was no fight.

My current male has been "gone after" once by a friend's dog. They were friends as puppies but then hers developed male aggression as an adolescent and it was the last time we tried to walk together. Lesson learned. My dog wasn't traumatized by it because we handled it in seconds...two dogs with training , two owners on top of it. Not how it is at dog parks.

My dog had another GSD go after him at an AKC trial and in the ring of all places...but no contact was made. I am not sure it effected him but it did shake me up. I can't tell any difference in him in competition. MY lesson learned there was that dog went after him at the end of ribbon pinning in our first class and I did not report it and thought it was a fluke. Same dog, same thing second class they called us for a ribbon and when my dog moved the other GSD went for him again only this time of course the judge saw it and they were asked to leave. I should have reported the first incident. I should probably not have brought my dog back for ribbon pinning on class 2 either.... tbh I wa sleep deprived and I just didn't think it thru like I should have. 

But say I had encountered that same dog at a dog park. No leashes or competent ppl and there probably would have been a nasty fight.

So that's 2 things in the whole life of my 4 y/o dog who continues to be fine with other dogs....has had a very large amt of positive social interaction. Opposed to my other dog had 3 scary incidents in less than a month at the "dog park" type place which did definitely change her personality.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

LRP said:


> My experience is, its all about the dogs and the owners who are there. It can make or break the experience...
> Both my dogs have loved the dog park. They stay mostly with us but run around, sniff and socialize.
> 
> My male was the barking problem child in the beginning but the people who go to our park were open to him being nervous and being a puppy. They welcomed us in and said just to relax and let him be a dog. After he sniffed a few butts he calmed down and he was amazing with everyone. Both our puppies listen and know there commands. There are no problem dogs at our park (so far... ) the owners are very attentive. There are a few people who allow there small dogs in the big section and I really don't understand that but all the big dogs respected them.
> ...


Aren't your dogs quite young?


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> Aren't your dogs quite young?


Yes there babies, 7 and 8 months old almost. Which is why we have luck with them and socializing them. They have both been going to the dog parks as long as we have owned them and they have been vaccinated. I understand it may get to the point there temperaments will not be so friendly. Right now they are both friendly when we are outside the house but at home they are more protective of there space, which we are ok with.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Jchrest said:


> Pandora’s box indeed. Almost as bad as “the breed who shall not be named.” Lol
> 
> Dog parks have their uses. I enjoy them for the outside work. As in, we are outside the fence, and I work my dogs with the distraction of other dogs nearby. If the park is empty and CLEAN (why people can’t or won’t pick up after their dogs drives me bonkers), then I will let mine loose to play together. As soon as I see someone coming, they get the short leash and out we go. I’ve had people tell me “it’s fine, my dog is totally friendly.” I normally respond with “thanks, but mine aren’t.” We go back to outside the fence training, same dog the owner told me was friendly attacked the next dog that came into the park, and the two ladies went into pure panic mode and didn’t know what to do to get her dog off the dog it was death shaking. Had it by its jowls. I clipped Crios and Lyka to the fence, jumped over, and pulled them apart. Pretty sure the friendly dog caused enough damage to the other dog that extensive vets bills were incurred. Blood was just flying everywhere.
> 
> ...


What kind of "fence training" do you do and for what purpose? Distraction work? To get them used to other dogs? Not criticizing...just learning. Because I think I need to do some of that work too. My dog has had very limited interactions with other dogs since I brought him home, so much so that now he barks at every dog he sees. I usually have to cross the street or give way, because he just looks like an aggressive lunatic. So, any pointers could help.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes, I do fence work to train them to ignore other dogs and handlers, and have them fully focused on me and what I’m expecting of them. 

Lyka was leash reactive and dog aggressive when I first got her, now we can walk past a dog on the street, and so long as the dog isn’t an ahole, she’ll pass right along with no issues now. If I see the owner being pulled along, or the dog hyper focused on Lyka, I can put her in a heel and move to the street to avoid the dog. 

With Crios, it’s the opposite, he wants to play with ALL the dogs. I want him focused on me when we are working, so again, fence training helps to gain focus with distractions. He’s actually a lot harder than Lyka was. He’s the “squirrel” type dog, so he easily loses focus. But he’s gotten much much better at it, probably half because he’s just maturing, and have because I work him in dog heavy environments. 

Essentially, they can see and hear the other dogs, but can’t engage with them.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Kyrielle said:


> That said, Jack is the type of dog where, were he a human, he'd be annoyingly "by the book" and "prim and proper". He generally has a low tolerance for misbehavior and poor dog manners across the board.


Wow, that is exactly my dog's demeanor with other dogs! If the other dog is calm and mannerly, my dog will wag his tail, greet nicely, and is happy and friendly. Any misbehavior (jumping on him, darting around him, barking in his face) will get a long low warning growl. Other owners get very alarmed and think he's aggressive! That's why we stopped after 2-3 visits to our local dog park. 

Once at the dogpark, a lady walked to the gate and was calling her dog, who would not come. My dog got visibly tense and he went over and stood near her dog restlessly. Then he actually tried to herd her towards the gate, running around her and edging her. I realized that he really does not have a good time at these places...too much of a control freak.

I think dog parks really depend on your dog's personality. But based on what I've seen of the dogs who go to our dogpark...very few are trained to come when called, very few listen to their owners...so you are taking a calculated risk every time.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> In my opinion...it's about as good as taking your kid to the exercise yard in prison for "socialization"




This is the best analogy I've ever heard. I love it! 

Personally I love dog parks. I make a very good living thanks to dog parks. And doggy day cares for that matter. The apartment thing to me isn't an excuse. I lived in an apartment with my SchH dog. She got lots of exercise. Every day, because I couldn't be lazy and just throw her in the yard. We did lot's of hikes, walks and of course training/club every day. 

Socialization does not mean your dog needs to meet and play with every dog or person it sees. It means the dog is exposed to many different situations and is shown how to act in them. It should be about teaching a dog to be neutral in various environments and distractions.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

CactusWren said:


> I think breed aficionados and trainers tend to be against dog parks to a greater degree than average dog owners. I doubt the anti-dog park sentiment here on the forum is typical.
> 
> Take that how you will.


Well, I'm not a trainer or breed aficionado, I just don't like dog parks.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Steve Strom said:


> CactusWren said:
> 
> 
> > I think breed aficionados and trainers tend to be against dog parks to a greater degree than average dog owners. I doubt the anti-dog park sentiment here on the forum is typical.
> ...


I’m a food aficionado, and a self proclaimed rescuer of dogs. Does that count?!?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The typical story line I've seen here over the years is it all goes well while the dogs are puppies/young dogs. When they hit maturity, the fights start and people come back here with "OMG my dog was attacked!" or "OMG, my dog attacked". I've seen it twice with members in the last year. Super adamant about how awesome dog parks are and then Boom! They weren't.

Really, to each their own. We all make our own choices and no reason for one side to attack the other over it. It will either work for you or it won't. I don't try to convince people one way or the other anymore.

I don't feel my dogs need to play with other dogs. That really is a general pet owner mentality. I used to. I kept trying to force that on my previous girl until I really watched her one day and realized she had zero desire to play with other dogs. My boy? He only cares about me. And my youngest is kind of a jerk with other dogs. She's not mean, just really rough so that would not end well with strange dogs. Nope. Here's your pack. But then again, when I take the field for obedience, I don't want my dogs thinking they can go play with the other one. That ends badly.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> Well, I'm not a trainer or breed aficionado, I just don't like dog parks.


I think anyone who goes to a website dedicated to their breed is an aficionado. Most people just kind of have a dog and feed it. They don't spend much time or thought past that...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Jchrest said:


> I’m a food aficionado, and a self proclaimed rescuer of dogs. Does that count?!?


I think that would depend on where you eat in Houston. Lol.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

CactusWren said:


> I think anyone who goes to a website dedicated to their breed is an aficionado. Most people just kind of have a dog and feed it. They don't spend much time or thought past that...


And I'd tend to lump going to a dog park into the same category as have a dog and feed it. I like dogs, I like my dogs, but I own them to do things with them. Me and them. Right now I have Shepherds, the next one is going to be something different, but it will still be a dog for me.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Bad weather - blizzards and downpours - are when dog parks are my jam. Acres and acres all to myself. 

The differences between "Dog Parks" in different areas is night and day, it's really inaccurate to lump them all together under one label. Some are gorgeous sprawling natural areas, clean, with self policing considerate people. Others are filth pits and/or ticking time bombs. 

Every time this topic comes up, I feel like it's the same as asking "Are bars ok for kids?"

Well..... maybe.... maybe not.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

You have a baby...in a bar?!? Favorite line ever. But really, I grew up in a bar, mom was a bartender and couldn’t afford childcare, so we would do our homework at one of the tables, and sleep in a booth until her shift was over. Can’t say it was good or bad, just probably not typical.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Jchrest said:


> You have a baby...in a bar?!? Favorite line ever. But really, I grew up in a bar, mom was a bartender and couldn’t afford childcare, so we would do our homework at one of the tables, and sleep in a booth until her shift was over. Can’t say it was good or bad, just probably not typical.


Well, exactly - kids in bars can be totally fine, or it can be.... *bad*, lol. Like dog parks. :toasting:


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

And I wouldn’t bring a baby, or child, into a bar! Lmao. Sports bar? Different story.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

The few times we went to a dog park I found a lot of irresponsible dog owners there that didn't get a handle on their dogs. Some were even aggressive.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> Bad weather - blizzards and downpours - are when dog parks are my jam. Acres and acres all to myself.
> 
> The differences between "Dog Parks" in different areas is night and day, it's really inaccurate to lump them all together under one label. Some are gorgeous sprawling natural areas, clean, with self policing considerate people. Others are filth pits and/or ticking time bombs.
> 
> ...


When I reply on these, my posts fit with what you're saying. One slight difference though, I tend to look at going to a dog park in a more broad sense like more of an activity then just location. I think out here, what you're describing is more of an open space and there are some off leash is permitted, but its not a dog park.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

Dog parks drive me crazy. There was one I was dying to take my dog to a few years ago but she didn't like children and there were signs everywhere children under 10 shouldn't be inside or unattended. People would bring lawn chairs and let their children and dogs run. The children would chase and harass other peoples dogs. The park itself was cool (hence why I wanted to take her in) but the people who frequented were a menace.


----------



## naturalbirdslove (Mar 8, 2019)

new puppy, that must be very exciting. We love pictures, especially puppy pictures, so please share some when you get the chance.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

To be honest, I had a bad day at the dog park this morning. I just bring Jupiter to chase the ball since it's the only legal off-leash area. Things were going fine except then a couple of puppies came in. In the last few weeks, Jupiter (who's only 8 months) has developed a dislike for puppies and has gone after 2-3 of them. It's really mean; he rolls them and nips and barks at them frantically. Two of the puppies were really hyper and ran around like rabbits, but one of them didn't do anything wrong at all, as far as I could see. 

So after Jupiter was nipping at this husky puppy (probably 40 lbs), I physically restrained him and apologized to his owner. We left the dog park and walked around. When we came back to the parking lot, it turns out that another dog I knew had gone after the other puppy (one that Jupiter had also messed with). And then _another_ dog had gotten involved, and the owner got bit and was going to go to the clinic.

I kind of wish people wouldn't bring puppies to the dog park.

Anyway, it's probably time to take a break. Getting Jupiter his exercise in the summer in Phoenix is going to be a challenge.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Phoenix would be a tough place to own a dog. Valley Fever, cactus, incredible heat that burns paws, rattlesnakes, very little water. 

Maybe at trip to one of the reservoirs?


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

GSDchoice said:


> Wow, that is exactly my dog's demeanor with other dogs! If the other dog is calm and mannerly, my dog will wag his tail, greet nicely, and is happy and friendly. Any misbehavior (jumping on him, darting around him, barking in his face) will get a long low warning growl. Other owners get very alarmed and think he's aggressive! That's why we stopped after 2-3 visits to our local dog park.
> 
> Once at the dogpark, a lady walked to the gate and was calling her dog, who would not come. My dog got visibly tense and he went over and stood near her dog restlessly. Then he actually tried to herd her towards the gate, running around her and edging her. I realized that he really does not have a good time at these places...too much of a control freak.
> 
> I think dog parks really depend on your dog's personality. But based on what I've seen of the dogs who go to our dogpark...very few are trained to come when called, very few listen to their owners...so you are taking a calculated risk every time.


Agreed.

And the herding thing is funny. Whenever we stop on the trail and talk to people who also have their dog off leash, Jack will make sure that dog stays within sight. I've seen a 6-month old pup he was playing with start wandering too far away, and he chased her back to the group. He does that any time someone's dog starts wandering away while we're chatting.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Kyrielle said:


> And the herding thing is funny. Whenever we stop on the trail and talk to people who also have their dog off leash, Jack will make sure that dog stays within sight. I've seen a 6-month old pup he was playing with start wandering too far away, and he chased her back to the group. He does that any time someone's dog starts wandering away while we're chatting.


I thought that this behavior shows a lot of intelligence! They know what is "proper" behavior and they want to enforce it on the other dogs, too! 

Here is an example of a bad dog park visitor. My neighbor who has a dog-aggressive dog said, "My dog does not like other dogs. He really needs to learn to get along better with other dogs. I'm going to bring him to the dogpark." I tried to talk him out of it, but...no luck!! 

And then a few weeks later I said, "Are you still bringing him to the dogpark?" 
My neighbor said, "He got into a big fight there. Now he refuses to go in the door."


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I know a lot of people here have their reservations about dog parks. For Mei and I, we've had nothing but good experiences going to the dog park. She really enjoys it and is friendly with not just the other dogs but the people there too. I feel lucky about the one we go to because the owners are also very good.

She goes nuts with excitement right as I make the turn to go into the parking lot! Sounds like a banshee!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My ideal dog park situation would be where I could reserve the whole thing for an hour. Just me and my dogs. Seriously I would love that. 

There is a big nice dog park, complete with a dog lake for swimming, on the other side of the metro. They recently made it into a private park, locked gate, and you have to pay $10 a month to use it. You have to fill out an application, with your vet records showing that your dog has had a negative fecal in the last 6 months, and have the following vaccinations: rabies, bordatella, DHLPP, parvo and distemper. Your dog cannot be intact. Spay and neuter only. You get an access card to enter the park if you are approved. 

Yeoweee. 

The new dog park about 10 minutes from me requires your dog to wear a collar with their rabies tag and city license. No dogs in heat. It’s a couple of acres in size, has some agility equipment, bathrooms, water, benches and shade. It’s nice. 

I just can’t make myself go in there, lol.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

renting an hour a couple of times a week at a dog park is an interesting idea. I wonder how expensive it would have to be to be viable. It would be like renting dock diving pools.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It would certainly solve a problem for me! There is no place off leash around here to take my dogs. None. Zero. Sure there are soccer fields and kid playgrounds, but your dog has to be on a leash. There are times that I wished I lived in the country.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

car2ner said:


> renting an hour a couple of times a week at a dog park is an interesting idea. I wonder how expensive it would have to be to be viable. It would be like renting dock diving pools.


Check out Sniff Spot. They have a phone app that let's you search by location for private, fenced property that people rent out to dog owners for exercise...usually around $10 per hour per dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

tim_s_adams said:


> Check out Sniff Spot. They have a phone app that let's you search by location for private, fenced property that people rent out to dog owners for exercise...usually around $10 per hour per dog.




Neat concept. Too bad there is only 1 in the whole state, and it’s a fenced backyard almost an hour away from me.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

heck, it I could trust people to treat my property well, I have a space I could rent out like that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, I think it is more like throwing your 5 year old kid into a habitat for wolves and set them loose with people of all ages, mental abilities, and criminal intentions, none of whom know each other, nor speak the same language. Or to put a five year old in a 10x10 pen with 3 people they do not know, none of whom have language skills. Dogs MAY have it better in a dog park, because canine body language is pretty universal, EXCEPT that so many pet dogs are removed from litters before they get the opportunity to be schooled, and then socialized to dogs and people by people who don't have a clue and punish and reward behaviors that they shouldn't.

Can your dogs have a good experience in a situation that is dangerous and unnecessary and out of the norm? Yes. And, some of those experiences that look awesome to you, can actually cause problems that do not seem related. 

For example, when I take my dogs somewhere, they focus on me, listen to my commands and ignore other dogs. Whereas, it seems that a lot of folks who take their dogs to dog parks, have dogs that go into spazz mode when they see other dogs. Fat old ladies do not run and play like dogs do. We can be BORING, especially if the dogs have us all the time. What's exciting is these other dogs running and carrying on, barking, biting, jumping on each other. 

Also, my dogs know that I will protect them. Other dogs are under control where we go, and our dogs are totally under control, so if an unleashed dog comes running up, I have control of mine, and step in front or put the dog behind me and command the other dog off, and back myself up. Dog park dogs do not necessarily believe that we are in charge, and they can actually show fear or aggression when they see other dogs, appeasing behavior or dominant behavior because they have no trust in us, because we thrust them into a free-for-all and often allow them to be bullied or to bully other dogs. 

Children need to gain social skills, because they need to grow up and move out, and function around people they know and people they don't know all the time. So they need to play in a park with kids, go to kindergarten, have responsibility increase with age and maturity so that they are no longer living in the basement when they are 40. 

Dogs, on the other hand, will be dependents forever, and they will only reach an emotional age however mature they become. We are totally responsible for them, and will be. So the dog needs to know how to interact in OUR world. How to behave with us, how to play with us, how to trust us. So we can walk into a busy vet's office and sit down in the waiting room with the dog and not react to the other dogs, even if they ARE behaving badly. 

People who show generally do not go to doggy day care or dog parks, because they do not want the dog to see other dogs and think it is play time. And they do not want their dog attacked so that they are not comfortable in a situation where there are dogs everywhere.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> People who show generally do not go to doggy day care or dog parks, because they do not want the dog to see other dogs and think it is play time.



Yep. I’ve worked hard to teach my dogs to ignore other dogs. A dog park would undo all that.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

The dog parks around me (there's quite a few) aren't "parks." They're more like dog *runs. When I think of dog parks, I think of large enclosed areas...maybe 5+ acres, or a size of a couple football fields or something like that. The ones around me are about the size of 2 fenced-in tennis courts...maybe about an acre tops. So during the weekends or late afternoons, you can have 30+ dogs in that area. I'm sure y'all can imagine what goes on in such a small confined area with so many dogs. People don't pay attention to their dogs. People don't pick up. People socialize more than their dogs. And so on and on. Incidents happen quite often. My previous dog...I used to take him to all the dog parks a lot. He loved it, and loved playing with the smaller dogs. Then one day as he was chasing a small dog, he ran by a big white dog and that dog attacked mine. That was the last time I took him to the park. It also changed him. For the rest of his life, he "hated" all big white dogs. Now, I won't take the current dog to the dog "park" either. He's not as "friendly" as my previous one. It doesn't matter anyway. We have our fun in other ways. There's an elementary school about a 5 minute walk from me with a large open field. There's a ball park about a 15 minute walk. I can take him hiking within a 20 minute drive. So I've got other options. And besides I'd rather he bond with me more.*


----------



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

I seem to be in the minority on this, in that I've only had good experiences at the dog parks I've gone to, but I suspect that's more a product of which parks I've taken our dogs to over the years. There are several within a long walk or short drive of where I live in Philly. One is a huge open space in a public park that I have avoided like the plague in part because it's not fenced and in part I've heard about periodic fights. Another is a dedicated dog park within a city park and I've used it occasionally without incident. The one I use almost exclusively is a private dog park. If there's an incident once a month that's a lot and if there's a serious incident (think vet bills for a couple of stitches) once a year that's a lot.

A lot of that is due to the fact that members pay an annual dues and get a key to the gate lock (I've been a member for 10 years). Membership is capped in accordance with the park's size (about an acre) and the average number of dogs that show up at peak times. Prospective members and their dogs are 'interviewed' in the sense that they bring their dogs to the park their first day and their dog's behavior with other dogs is observed while the rules/expectations/etc are all explained to them, as well as what to look out for in terms of incipient problems (charging/ramming, standing tensely with head over other dog's withers, chasing a dog who has it's tail between its legs, etc.). Yes, it's as much social for the people as for the dogs, but people tend to keep one eye on their dogs (and clean up after them) because failure to do so generates social disapproval from the 'regulars' (which is everyone). That said, some dogs just don't like specific other dogs (Duke views all black standard poodles/doodles as mortal enemies - a neighbor's used to bark at him when he was a pup) and in those cases people tend to stay out of each other's way (try to come at different times with some degree of regularity or one leaves when the other arrives). Owners pretty quickly stop bringing dogs that don't adjust to the park, if for no other reason that continuing to bring them is too much work for them (though they will often eventually rejoin when the get a different dog years later)

Duke and all the other dogs love it there. Duke loves it because he doesn't have to be 'on' and can be a dog but he recalls like a champ even in the park. The trick is to find the right park.

All this reminds me of a 'typical GSD' story. One day about 2 years back there was an 'interview' scheduled for that afternoon and I happened to be there with Duke and our other dog Sam. About 5 minutes before the new people were supposed to show up with their dog we hear this terrible whining/crying coming from at least a block away, like someone was literally ripping their dog's heart out. It gets louder and louder and ever more dramatic and I said to one of the others there: "Shepherd." Sure enough, 1-2 minutes later what's at the gate but a 10 month old GSD female who, once inside, immediately took off with the couple of older pups at the park chasing and being chased, happy as could be.


----------



## bantam7 (Jul 6, 2019)

CactusWren said:


> To be honest, I had a bad day at the dog park this morning. I just bring Jupiter to chase the ball since it's the only legal off-leash area. Things were going fine except then a couple of puppies came in. In the last few weeks, Jupiter (who's only 8 months) has developed a dislike for puppies and has gone after 2-3 of them. It's really mean; he rolls them and nips and barks at them frantically. Two of the puppies were really hyper and ran around like rabbits, but one of them didn't do anything wrong at all, as far as I could see.


Well, as far as you could see, but we humans are out of the doggy loop. The puppy could have been highly disrespectful to an older dog - the classic move is a puppy older than 5 months or so (when "puppy license" to get away with murder is starting to expire) just going up to an older dog without invitation. Unthinkably rude! You must avert your eyes and wait to be approached. Otherwise, expect to be corrected for your hubris, and it's gonna be scary (though not painful - that indicates a seriously maladjusted older dog). It is necessary if dogs are going to get along in a pack structure, which is generally organized by age. Rude puppies make rude adults, which are seriously disruptive to getting things done.

That being said, sometimes it's not the case, and the older dog is just a jerk. But as a trainer I see a whole lot of "My puppy has been fine for weeks/months but then was attacked at the park for no reason!" or "My dog attacked a little puppy for no reason! [no physical damage done]" when often it's just completely normal conspecific education. The puppy did the equivalent of flipping off and mooning the older dog.

I wonder if your dog "rolling" the puppy is what you really saw - when it happens fast, it can look that way, but usually it's more psychological pressure rather than any forcing into position, and pup quickly rolling himself over in willing appeasement.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

bantam7 said:


> Well, as far as you could see, but we humans are out of the doggy loop. The puppy could have been highly disrespectful to an older dog - the classic move is a puppy older than 5 months or so (when "puppy license" to get away with murder is starting to expire) just going up to an older dog without invitation. Unthinkably rude! You must avert your eyes and wait to be approached. Otherwise, expect to be corrected for your hubris, and it's gonna be scary (though not painful - that indicates a seriously maladjusted older dog). It is necessary if dogs are going to get along in a pack structure, which is generally organized by age. Rude puppies make rude adults, which are seriously disruptive to getting things done.
> 
> That being said, sometimes it's not the case, and the older dog is just a jerk. But as a trainer I see a whole lot of "My puppy has been fine for weeks/months but then was attacked at the park for no reason!" or "My dog attacked a little puppy for no reason! [no physical damage done]" when often it's just completely normal conspecific education. The puppy did the equivalent of flipping off and mooning the older dog.
> 
> I wonder if your dog "rolling" the puppy is what you really saw - when it happens fast, it can look that way, but usually it's more psychological pressure rather than any forcing into position, and pup quickly rolling himself over in willing appeasement.


That's all very possible. The cute little lab, who looks like a pup in a dog food commercial, did indeed come up to Jupiter. Once he was on the ground, J kept nipping him, but maybe the lab wasn't being submissive in the right way (?). The take-home is that I decided to take a break for a while. On the plus side, I found a German Shepherd club to go and practice obedience, and it's so much fun to be around GSDs and have a good setting to practice. But we do miss the dog park.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I used to go to dog parks when I had the kennel. It was one of the few times I got to socialize with other dog owners, and it helped boost my business.

Over the years, I had the following happen:

Idiot lady brings in her GSD female that was supposedly just finished her heat. All the male dogs, both intact and neutered, were attracted to her, and I got my dogs out of there FAST before a big fight broke out.

Very small-dog-aggressive GSD mix goes after a small dog (Yorkie, I think) and tried to grab it by the neck. The owner picks the dog up to get it out of harm's way, and he tries to grab it out of her arms! Clueless owner is hanging out with friends, drinking coffee and smoking and totally ignoring her dog. He then goes after my young GSD puppy, trying the same stunt. This is the KILL bite, folks, this dog wasn't playing around!! I take hold of his collar. He growls at me. I take the boots to him to get him to BACK OFF!!

That brings owner in a hurry, in full mamma-bear mode: "How DARE you kick my dog?? He's a rescue, he's been abused..." (as if THAT excuses his predatory behaviour!!)

I say some nasty words to her about her dog trying to kill mine, and how she needs to keep a closer eye on him. Can't remember if I left in a huff after that or if she did....

Third incident: lady has a 100+ pound English mastiff, 18 months old, typical teenager, starting to REALLY get pumped up on testosterone, and wanting to challenge any other male dogs in sight. Both she and I were experienced owners, and were very aware of what was going on, and the park was big enough that we were able to keep our dogs separated. Unfortunately, as she was headed for the gate, the dog decided to have one last go at my 10 year old [neutered] male GSD. She had walked on ahead, but my shouts brought her running back to help. She grabbed her dog by the collar, and I grabbed mine and we managed to get them apart, but she suffered a very nasty bite to her calf. It happened so fast, neither of us was sure which dog was responsible.

Fourth incident: little terrier, about the size of a mini schnauzer, very toy possessive, and the owner is aware of this, so he makes sure there are no toys available. Unfortunately, she found a tennis ball that was frozen into the snow, and was trying to free it up. When my male GSD came to investigate, she bit him on the ear. It was just a small nick, but it bled like CRAZY, and permanently altered the shape of his ear. The owner was aware, and I think he stopped coming to the park after that. She just wasn't a good candidate for that sort of thing, as there were ALWAYS a few tennis balls lying around!

So, my point is, stuff is going to happen. It's like playing Russian roulette - you NEVER know what sort of dogs and what sort of owners are going to be there.

So much depends on the OWNERS and how dog-aware they are. Most of the time, both I and my dogs really enjoyed the dog park, but I never took my eyes off my dogs, and was constantly monitoring what was going on, ready to halt any behaviour that I wasn't comfortable with. 

Now that I live in a more rural area, I don't go to dog parks anymore. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

^this. Back when Dog Parks were a relatively new trend, I use to take my (Legendary) JRT Comet to the dogpark. Small town, we all know each other. I was single at the time, we went pretty much every day we could. It was great for like 3 years. ONE day..a lady walks in with a Malamute on a lead. He absolutely KEYS on my female (spayed, not in heat or anything) dog and drags her owner over and nails her. Picks her up by the back of the neck and doing a death shake. Aside from shouting, clapping hands, and the owner pulling the lead with a dumb look on her face, nobody did anything. I booted that Malamute hard enough in the rear loin to really injure him, and I felt awful about it but he was going to kill my dog. I was wearing steel tipped motorcycle boots and I am a Krav Maga instructor. I know how to kick effectively. His ass end went down and he was screaming and spinning into the side I kicked him.

We both had dogs to take right to the vet. Mine was ok (that dog was as tough as nails), I never heard about the other dog. 

My formerly well balanced JRT developed awful DA after that. Was never the same again. It eliminated the beach house dog friendly vacays I use to do with friends and their dogs every year. It eliminated a lot of fun things we use to do, because now we were all about the M word. Management.

And quite frankly I was pretty upset about having to hurt that Malamute. I'll never forget his repetitive screams.

Things can be fine for YEARS..and it takes one person, with one hard to control large dog that should not be there....

Nah you can keep it. My dogs have each other at this point, and I have a friend that I also train with and our dogs do not play together but are neutral to each other. We walk together and they ignore each other. Well, the puppy is not involved in that yet lol


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

> Things can be fine for YEARS..and it takes one person, with one hard to control large dog that should not be there....


EXACTLY! Best case scenario: your dog may become dog reactive. Worst case: you've got a dead dog. And YES, it happens more often than people want to admit!


----------



## caprine20 (Jun 10, 2019)

I utilized dog parks for socializing both of my puppies. We have had mostly good experiences, a few bad, and a few bizarre (like barefoot, unsupervised children). Both of my dogs have turned out to be friendly and relaxed toward new people and other dogs, which was my goal. I constantly weigh the risks (including disease exposure and the unknown element of other dogs' behavior), and I tend to stick to a place and time where I know almost all of the regular people and dogs that will be there. By 6 months old, my GSD puppy had met and interacted with everything from a Chinese crested to a Newfoundland, puppies to elderly, males and females, of varying personalities...plus their human owners of all ages and races. I could not have provided that extensive of socialization without the dog park, being practically a hermit myself. Having a lot of good experiences with other dogs seems to provide a pretty good buffer against meeting a jerk once in awhile, and both of my dogs know that I have their back and come straight to me if there's an issue.

These days, we mainly only stop there on our early morning walks, so it's generally deserted. It provides a large enclosed space for them to run around a bit, and allows us to practice responsiveness off-leash, and then we head home.


----------



## T'Challa! (Dec 4, 2019)

Kennaandkurama said:


> What’s your opinion on dog parks? Do you guys have Any horror stories or have you only had good experiences?
> 
> The first time I brought kuru to a dog park was when she was 18 weeks old and it ended up easily being the worst decision of my life lol! At first it was all good, I had the whole thing to myself and it was a great area for offleash training, I was hoping I could maybe get some dog socialization in with a chiller dog.. but not these dogs.... Shortly after people brought their dogs in that absolutely harassed my pup ? I couldn’t get to my poor girl in time to ward off the other dogs as I was mid fetch, a huge mastiff and another gsd went after her and chased her about and boy I was angry! She finally B lined to me and seeked refuge under my legs.. I didn’t have any problem warding off the other peoples dogs with all means necessary. The owners tried to call back their dogs... which ignored and continued to tell me ‘ oh they’re just playing ‘ ... yeah, right.
> Just as I got done speaking to the owners about their dogs acting this way towards mine, a dog fight broke out between 2 other dogs.. I picked up my puppy and we headed to the beach lol. * photo below *
> ...


New here and saw this, I'm sure you got your answer but I had the opposite experience! I had been taking my boy to the dog park since 4 months to make sure he socialized properly and he was doing SO GOOD, until about 8 months old he started being aggressive, he was getting in other dogs faces and if they told him to go away he would strike! and nip and pin them down forcing the other dog to react the same. So embarrassing, i thought it may have been the other dogs at first, so we kept going back but eachtime I had to remove him off other dogs, however one on one time with one or 2 other dogs he is so well behaved. For now I stray away from the dog park and focus on just us and making sure he still gets his exercise in at home and on our walks. He is "intact" I get mixed answers that having him neutered will help A LOT and that it may help a little bit....


----------



## T'Challa! (Dec 4, 2019)

Jchrest said:


> Pandora’s box indeed. Almost as bad as “the breed who shall not be named.” Lol
> 
> Dog parks have their uses. I enjoy them for the outside work. As in, we are outside the fence, and I work my dogs with the distraction of other dogs nearby. If the park is empty and CLEAN (why people can’t or won’t pick up after their dogs drives me bonkers), then I will let mine loose to play together. As soon as I see someone coming, they get the short leash and out we go. I’ve had people tell me “it’s fine, my dog is totally friendly.” I normally respond with “thanks, but mine aren’t.” We go back to outside the fence training, same dog the owner told me was friendly attacked the next dog that came into the park, and the two ladies went into pure panic mode and didn’t know what to do to get her dog off the dog it was death shaking. Had it by its jowls. I clipped Crios and Lyka to the fence, jumped over, and pulled them apart. Pretty sure the friendly dog caused enough damage to the other dog that extensive vets bills were incurred. Blood was just flying everywhere.
> 
> ...


Lol I hope you don't mean pits, I have only ever had good experiences with them, I used to rescue them and my boy loves them, he actually has issue with mainly Husky's lol


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

T'Challa! said:


> Lol I hope you don't mean pits, I have only ever had good experiences with them, I used to rescue them and my boy loves them, he actually has issue with mainly Husky's lol


Just an FYI:

Naming or discussing Pitt Bulls is not allowed on this forum because people always got into arguments.


----------



## T'Challa! (Dec 4, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> Just an FYI:
> 
> Naming or discussing Pitt Bulls is not allowed on this forum because people always got into arguments.


Oh got it! my bad


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Dog parks have their place and there's some value in them helping an only dog to socialize IF it's the RIGHT park.

As someone mentioned earlier each park is different just like each neighborhood is different.

Some parks attract more mannerly dogs and owners too. Some parks in certain neighborhoods attract the rough and ready wild, untrained and untamed dogs who dominate the others with their bad manners.

Finding one where the owners interact with their dogs and care that their dog and others mind their manners is not easy.

Dog parks helped to solve my rescue's dog reactivity. The first time she went in she was promptly put in her place
by a large paw of another female GSD. The large paw held her down til she was submissive. Immediate correction that
worked. She learned her lesson and since then has loved, loved each park she's gone to. Now if she doesn't like a certain dog, she walks away or avoids. She's still too rough with small dogs as she run too fast for them.
But dog parks got her over the dog reactivity she had and it was bad.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't know if anybody else has run into this situation? The dog park nearest to me is a strange beast. Because there is a convenient parking lot right next to the off-leash area, it is used extensively by dog walkers. Each of these dog walkers are allowed as many as 6 dogs, while a few ignore the by -law and bring more than that. First of all, these dogs do not generally respond that well when called by someone who is not their owner. Secondly, there does seem to be some "socalization", but that is predominantly several of the dog walkers talking to each other while paying very little attention to the dogs. The resulting energy in this park is very strange. Some of the dogs act as weird packs with their walking group, others are very aggressive, while some have a great old time. I don't like it because you can easily find 7 or 8 dog walkers looking after 40 or 50 dogs....it's lunacy.

Conversely, at another park, that does not have an off-leash area but isn't really patrolled, there may be 5-10 off-leash dogs, each with their owner. A completely different vibe. 90% well behaved dogs and proper supervision.

It's an interesting difference.


----------



## Scoobdue2 (Dec 3, 2019)

My wife and I love dog parks. Great for socialization to other dogs and even people. Just remain aware of other dogs behaviors. If there's an aggressive or misbehaving dog, leave or if you get enough courage, say something to the owner


----------

